# Parts and Accessories



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Can anybody advise of a reputable supplier of Burstner parts and accessories. I appreciate many may recommend Camper UK but we have sent three parts request forms to them via their website and have never received a reply.
Cheers Julie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Discover Leisure, Burtree Gate, Darlington are Burstner agents.

You have to ring a central telephone number and the operator puts you through. Infuriating at times but that's progress for you.

Freephone 0845 1200 173.

Foe Alde heating parts, use Graham Cutmore Engineering. Cannot find his number at the moment, do a google.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

I had the same issue with Camper UK, After 10 days nothing!
Found out by phone the mails end up in their Spam folder.
Great way to take orders


----------

